
How Duolingo Built a $700M Company Without Charging Users - theuncommon
https://producthabits.com/duolingo-built-700-million-company-without-charging-users/
======
wodenokoto
I'm having a hard time believing that they ditched a successful translation
service. From a user perspective, I always felt that there weren't enough
buyers and not enough high level students to do translation. I never saw any
text that didn't already have what felt like 100 translations.

Also, someone with more knowledge about in-app ads. Do frequent users really
generate 10 usd a month in ad revenue?

I'm surprised to read that there has been a paid plan for over a year. I
recently went back to duo lingo and dropped it because I couldn't stand the
ads.

